# My rate as rider is 4.12



## netflyer (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello,

my name is Hans. i come from Germany (sorry for my English) and use Uber only in Kenya. in Germany Uber is not allowed. I had about 30 rides before i got aware that I also get a rate as a rider. I was shocked: 4.23 !!!! So I started to reflect myself. Ok, i don´t drink nor smoke, I never eat in the car. I am always at the starting point, no wait. If the driver wants to take another way because of the traffic I accept and don`t discuss that the derivation cost some extra. I am a bit quite, but always greet at start and leave and I am open for small talks. Before I realised the ratings I tipped occasionally (maybe 10 out of 30 rides). After realising I started to improve the rating by tipping. And my rate decreased up to 4.07. Now it`s 4.12. 
I always rate 5 unless there is a problem bu it never was. The cars are always clean and the drivers friendly. Even when they make small mistakes like one gave me 650 KSH change for a 1150 KSH drive instead of 850 KSH. He said sorry, I said no problem and gave him 150 KSH tip. Later I realised he must have given me a 4. From the ratings I guess no one rates me 1. But most rate me 4, a few rate me 5.

What else can I do? I fear the drivers won`t accept me in future.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Give $1 tip per ride cash you will be a 5.0 in no time.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't be bullied into giving a tip. Tell the driver you will rate them after you watch them rate you. Plus, the driver can change your rating later so explain to those worthless drivers that if they lower it at some future time you'll go back and complain to Uber that they wanted extra cash for the ride. That should get the drivers deactivated or keep you a 5 star rated rider.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Titanium Uber said:


> Don't be bullied into giving a tip. Tell the driver you will rate them after you watch them rate you. Plus, the driver can change your rating later so explain to those worthless drivers that if they lower it at some future time you'll go back and complain to Uber that they wanted extra cash for the ride. That should get the drivers deactivated or keep you a 5 star rated rider.


"Sure buddy, 5 stars for you...." 
*scribbling note in log-book to rerate as 1 star in 7 weeks and 2 days*


----------



## Trimmer (Jul 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> "Sure buddy, 5 stars for you...."
> *scribbling note in log-book to rerate as 1 star in 7 weeks and 2 days*


You guys really think so much about pax ratings that you have time to keep a detailed log book and go back weeks later to downrate a pax? What purpose does that serve?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Trimmer said:


> You guys really think so much about pax ratings that you have time to keep a detailed log book and go back weeks later to downrate a pax? What purpose does that serve?


I do.

What purpose does rating a pax serve? Not much. They can just get their rating reset anyway. Might be useful to hurt their self esteem though when they are trying to get drivers fired by lying.

Might also prevent a rating conscious driver from making the mistake of picking the guy up if his rating falls enough.

But I've come to the conclusion that downrating on the spot only backfires. So it is either 5 stars or rate later.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Exactly. A rider can give the driver more grief than the driver can give the rider. As a rider I can just have my rating reset and I'll get the entire fare refunded while the driver will eat that 1 star and have to explain to Uber why they are asking for cash. People, like drivers, seem to think they are entitled to things. Like tips. They aren't. You agree to the pay, tips are extra.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go into Uber.com as a passenger you can change the ratings from at least six months. Get a drop make sure you get the correct person and drop everyones rating in your trip history.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Sounds like saduber has struck again.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

netflyer said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Hans. i come from Germany (sorry for my English) and use Uber only in Kenya. in Germany Uber is not allowed. I had about 30 rides before i got aware that I also get a rate as a rider. I was shocked: 4.23 !!!! So I started to reflect myself. Ok, i don´t drink nor smoke, I never eat in the car. I am always at the starting point, no wait. If the driver wants to take another way because of the traffic I accept and don`t discuss that the derivation cost some extra. I am a bit quite, but always greet at start and leave and I am open for small talks. Before I realised the ratings I tipped occasionally (maybe 10 out of 30 rides). After realising I started to improve the rating by tipping. And my rate decreased up to 4.07. Now it`s 4.12.
> I always rate 5 unless there is a problem bu it never was. The cars are always clean and the drivers friendly. Even when they make small mistakes like one gave me 650 KSH change for a 1150 KSH drive instead of 850 KSH. He said sorry, I said no problem and gave him 150 KSH tip. Later I realised he must have given me a 4. From the ratings I guess no one rates me 1. But most rate me 4, a few rate me 5.
> ...


Guten morgen, mein lieber herr Netflyer! If you're from Germany- I am a Hottentot.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Go into Uber.com as a passenger you can change the ratings from at least six months. Get a drop make sure you get the correct person and drop everyones rating in your trip history.


He can do this. But how does it help him? His ratings will not improve. 
Why not be helpful and give him good advice on what drivers might consider bad riders worthy of being down rated.



Johnydoo said:


> Sounds like saduber has struck again.


Nah. Not Saduber's style


----------



## netflyer (Aug 1, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Guten morgen, mein lieber herr Netflyer! If you're from Germany- I am a Hottentot.


Guten Morgen, warum sollte ich denn nicht aus Deutschland sein? Und Sie ein Hottentotte?

Anyway thanks everybody for advice. I don`t want to push the drivers too much. I don`t want to push the drivers too much. Maybe the Kenyan drivers expect too much tip as they are poor and we guys from europe are rich...
I will start giving tips all the time if there is everything ok and maybe talk about rating if I feel the driver is in talking mood.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mole said:


> Give $1 tip per ride cash you will be a 5.0 in no time.


Pffttt.... A dollar is an insult. You tip your waitress a dollar ?

netflyer., You want your rating to go up ? Tip a 5 spot US cash and it will go up. Once it hits 4.7 do as you will.

Or switch to Lyft.

Also, if you smoke don't do it just b4 you get in.
Don't put a ton of colon on and get in the car.
If a driver cracks the window after you get in, it maybe because of some smell like French Fires from the drive thru.
Don't do drive thrus.
Do not stand in a RED zone for a pick up or on the corner of a major street intersection.
If a driver can't find you, that is on them, do not make it yours.

Signed English gentleman.


----------



## teshiachris (Dec 29, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> "Sure buddy, 5 stars for you...."
> *scribbling note in log-book to rerate as 1 star in 7 weeks and 2 days*


How do you "re-rate someone"???


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Picked up my first 3* rated passenger yesterday. Automatically added 2nd rider of pool ride. (thanks uber lol)
They were in the right spot, ready to go. Quiet. Polite. Thanked me at ride end. Easiest ride of the night. Go figure.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> He can do this. But how does it help him? His ratings will not improve.
> Why not be helpful and give him good advice on what drivers might consider bad riders worthy of being down rated.


It does help him by lowering the rating of the driver giving him problems by feeling entitled to tips, and hopefully allows him to avoid such drivers in the future by filtering the rating. Will it work.... not if only he does it but like drivers are trying to do also passengers can do and it does help.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Pffttt.... A dollar is an insult. You tip your waitress a dollar ?


I tip my server at restaurants I go to more than once about 15% so I have on average two people eating at about $15 each for diner and drink so that is $30 total for a tip of $4.50 that I usually round up to $5.

If I follow the same with an Uber than my average trip is about $6 that would be a tip of $0.90 so round up to $1 would seem more than fair if I were to tip an Uber at all.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Just write uber. Tell them you have been downrated because of your (pick one) race, nationality, English skills, handicap. Ask to reset. You will be 5 tomorrow.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Maybe they don't like White people in Kenya....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does help him by lowering the rating of the driver giving him problems by feeling entitled to tips, .


How do you know it has anything to do with tips?
Maybe OP is a jerk?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do you know it has anything to do with tips?
> Maybe OP is a jerk?


I was replying to Titanium Uber the post directly above what I posted. But the OP did indicate that he believed that tips or lack of were the reason for his low ratings.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

a rider's rating cannot be "reset" - where did you come up with that?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ardery said:


> a rider's rating cannot be "reset" - where did you come up with that?


that would be my guess also. 
I dont believe the guy that made this statement has any proof.


----------



## uberslave 1 (May 21, 2017)

netflyer said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is Hans. i come from Germany (sorry for my English) and use Uber only in Kenya. in Germany Uber is not allowed. I had about 30 rides before i got aware that I also get a rate as a rider. I was shocked: 4.23 !!!! So I started to reflect myself. Ok, i don´t drink nor smoke, I never eat in the car. I am always at the starting point, no wait. If the driver wants to take another way because of the traffic I accept and don`t discuss that the derivation cost some extra. I am a bit quite, but always greet at start and leave and I am open for small talks. Before I realised the ratings I tipped occasionally (maybe 10 out of 30 rides). After realising I started to improve the rating by tipping. And my rate decreased up to 4.07. Now it`s 4.12.
> I always rate 5 unless there is a problem bu it never was. The cars are always clean and the drivers friendly. Even when they make small mistakes like one gave me 650 KSH change for a 1150 KSH drive instead of 850 KSH. He said sorry, I said no problem and gave him 150 KSH tip. Later I realised he must have given me a 4. From the ratings I guess no one rates me 1. But most rate me 4, a few rate me 5.
> ...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I do.
> 
> What purpose does rating a pax serve? Not much. They can just get their rating reset anyway. Might be useful to hurt their self esteem though when they are trying to get drivers fired by lying.
> 
> ...


The riders can reset their ratings??? That's just wrong!


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

You know there is a simpler way to deal with ratings for riders. I automatically give all riders 5 stars. Only twice have I given a 1 star and both ended up with the police being called. I feel the rating process is out if control. Our job as drivers is to be kind, pleasant, clean and professional. We are charged with doing the best to navigate properly and be safe. We are not here to judge riders hair color or conversation skills. My way of dealing with riders and their ratings has earned me an average rating, over 3000 trips, of 4.97 and great tips from the very beginning. Just an idea to consider.


----------

